# Random revs?



## adamc91115 (Sep 22, 2018)

My gen 2 2016 does the same thing when cold. Sometimes it revs higher then others but it's always just for a second or 2. Not sure the reason and with 130k miles now it doesn't seem to be an issue.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah once in awhile. Never saw it with the aftermarket tune.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, normal.

The direct injection engines in these cars aren't at their best when cold. Idle's a bit lumpy and the high-pressure fuel pump makes a lot of noise until it warms up a bit.


----------

